# Please Help ( Attestation of UK degree ) URGENT



## Jabz (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello,

I have Completed my MBA ( Finance ), Bsc( Hons ) Newcastle University ( UK ) ,HND ( Higher National Diploma UK) and Fsc and SSC from Pakistan . Since I am Pakistan national but have UK degrees, and the procedure in UK is that UAE Embassy London ONLY stamp copy of degrees and not originals. 

So what steps should i take before i go to UAE in search for Job.. Do i have to get Equivalence Certificate from HEC as my Bachelors and Masters degrees are form UK still i have to get HEC Equivalence or UAE Embassy stamp from London (UK) would be fine in order to acquire a UAE Work Visa?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

There are previous posts on the same subject on this forum. I believe for UK issued/administered qualifications will have to be sent to Foreign and commonwealth office for endorsement, then the UK embassy in UAE for their stamp and finally the UAE ministry of foreign affairs to be attested.

That is if you are already in UAE, the process may differ while you're based elsewhere.


----------



## leo-ng (Sep 23, 2015)

Here's what it says on my employer's email to me about attestation of degrees:

"It is important that you arrange for your degree or diploma certificate to be legalised in the country in which it was obtained, by the following three places: 1) Notary Public, 2) Ministry of Foreign Affairs and 3) UAE Embassy / Consulate. "


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

leo-ng said:


> Here's what it says on my employer's email to me about attestation of degrees: "It is important that you arrange for your degree or diploma certificate to be legalised in the country in which it was obtained, by the following three places: 1) Notary Public, 2) Ministry of Foreign Affairs and 3) UAE Embassy / Consulate. "


 Actually step 2 is the last one because it's done here. So, you take the copy and the original to a solicitor and have it notarized as true. Then, the copy goes to the FCO in London and the last step in the UK is the UAE Embassy. When you get here, normally your company takes care of step 2 above. You can do it yourself, but it's faffy. Many people use a company to do it. I'm not sure if your situation might be different, in which case it may be better to use a company. They'll know exactly what's required. Try Blair Consular Services. They're one of many you can get in touch with.


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

If you try this amazing web based information service called "google" and search for local public notary this should go a long way to answering the question. In my particular case I found a local specialist solicitor who is also a public notary and he certified my education/birth/marriage certs and sent them onto a company in London who sorted UAE consulate trip for me- it's worth paying someone else to do it or you can have many wasted trips to London with the wrong papers.


----------

